# rear arch rust repair



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi guys own a 2002 astra mk4 coupe in breeze blue wanna keep it as good looking as possible. has been a cat c at one point in 2012 and looks like it might have been a rear end shunt to offside. the rear arch has been perfect till july but now seems to be blistering pretty fast so checked underneath and seems the remains of rear arch may be still underneath and possibly causing a moisture trap although im not 100% on this.. anyway id like to treat what i can i have a good air compressor spray guns kapci 2k lacquer etc but any recomendations on getting a exact colour match would be magic. do local paint manufacturers use spectrometers or just the colour code. i did do panel beating at college few year back but the paint colour match is whats getting me. pretty confident doing the panel work just hoping there is no moisture trap behind the arch. if i do the panel work and cant get exact match by blending it in thats fine i will pay but would at very least like to do the prep myself cheers


----------

